# DIY Layered Foam Target



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

OK Guys need some help. I got all this FREE foam. You can see it in a pile behind me. I made a frame and compressed it. Had over 200LBS on it and the straps. At 60 yards it still eats my fletch. What are your thoughts on getting it to stop the arrow at about 5-8 inches?


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

I would try wadding it up like cloth and stuffing it into a bag target. I don't think that kind of foam will compress enough to stop arrows. Good luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Change the ratchet straps for four pieces of threaded rod and use a heavier beam to apply the pressure with less bending. Then keep increasing the pressure until it stops the arrows where you want.

You can get a lot more pressure with the threaded rod.

Allen


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

try the threaded rod first because it looks like a nice target, if that doesn't work i know for a fact that if you stuff that stuff in a bag and pack it with a shovel or something it will stop them cold and unless your bow is shooting over 300 it will be easy removal, i have two of those type targets. good luck


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

All thread instead of straps


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with the threaded rod and a heavier cross bar to get more compression. That material would also work wonders in a bag target as suggested. Wad it up and stuff it tightly in one of the commercially made target bags.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

or make one of the large lifesize targets and stuff it in there and then compress? just a thought versus making the flat sheets...


----------



## ShinJN (Apr 1, 2011)

Based on the pictures, the type of foam you have looks like the stuff used to wrap TVs and other electronics for shipping. If that is the case, it is not dense and has a lot of air. Each of your layers will have to be pre-flattened so they are compressed as much as possible before stacking. Even then, it might regain its form during the stacking process, which introduces air back into the material. You're going to have to look for a lot more poundage to compress everything if you use your current method of compressing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

It is going to be incredibly hard to make a bag stuffed enough to actually stop the arrows. I was using something that looked like that and it appeared that I had my bag stuffed as tight as possibly but the arrow went almost completely through it. If you can't compress it that way you're going to have a hard time doing it in a bag.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks guys. i will try with the thread rod and let you know how it work. hope it works out I can get an endless supply of this foam. so I wanted to make my own range.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thread rod did not work on this foam. Stuff was VERY compressed. Arrows went in to the fletch and were very hard to pull out.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I would use bigger all thread and more compression when you think you have enough do more !!


----------

